# Male Dumbo Siamese in TX



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a male rat that I bought from Petsmart in January of 2013. I estimate that he was about four to five weeks old at the time, making him nearly five months old now. Sadly, he is suffering from something that can affect male rats around this age. Hormonal Aggression.

Because of this, he attacked one of my other rats, causing that rat to need stitches. Before that incident, he was fighting with my other boys often, causing minor injuries. I have come to believe that, because of the hormones, other rats stress him out because he feels he needs to be the boss. Since separating him from other rats, he seems much more content and stress free.

He has always been a bit fearful of humans, but at one point, he was very loveable once he was out of the cage and never once bit me. Since the hormones hit, he has become even more fearful and now sees a hand in his cage as a challenge, like another rat trying to undermine his authority, and will bite. He does not bite hard enough to do more damage than a scratch, however. After separating him from other rats, he seemed to behave better with humans, but then he regressed and has started biting me again. The biting could be caused by other rats’ scents being on my hands, though.

I believe that with a lot of work, Cricket could be turned into the rat he once was (as long as he is kept alone). He never was and probably never will be a perfect pet, but neither is he currently a horrible rat. He needs someone with experience with rats and someone who will not handle him tentatively. He needs someone confident in handling him, because if he senses fear he will start to think he is the boss of that person, which is what is happening with me.

It should go without saying that he’s not a feeder. Plus, I think in a fight between him and a snake, he’d win.  He’s rather large.

I am in the Dallas/Fort Worth area, but am willing to travel to meet you near or around:
Abilene, Amarillo, Wichita Falls, and almost anywhere in the Dallas/Fort Worth area. We would meet in a public place, such as a Walmart parking lot. 

Cricket is completely FREE to the right home. He will not come with a cage because I have no extra cages, so you will have to bring some sort of cage to transport him home in.

Remember: He has INJURED a rat severely and should not be put with any other rats. He has not bitten a human severely, but if approached the wrong way, I am certain he would. He needs a skilled hand and patience. A neuter MAY solve his issues (since it is mostly hormone related), but everyone I have talked to agreed that it was not worth the risk (every surgery has a risk and I heard of a rat dying from a neuter just the other day). If you have the money and are willing to take the risk, please do! I just want him to be happy and healthy.

NOTE: I am not set on rehoming him, necessarily. I just want to put some feelers out to see if there is anyone that would be able to work with him. I am willing to keep him if I cannot find someone, but I really think he might do better with someone else because right now, I have four cages of rats and my max was supposed to be two. My time is so split between all four cages that Cricket is not able to get as much attention from me as he probably needs.

You can email me at falldeere(@)gmail(.)com without the parenthesis (spam bot protection) or post here. I will give more information as it is asked for, as well as more pictures if you so desire.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I don't know what the rules are for updating these threads, so I wanted to let anyone know that might be interested that Cricket has found a wonderful home and has a huge cage all to himself. ^_^

This thread can be locked or deleted, as the mods/admins see fit.


----------



## Rumy91989 (Dec 31, 2012)

I'm glad he found a good home!


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Me too! I was getting worried because I haven't been able to give him the love and attention he needs lately.

His aggression towards humans has dissipated a lot and he was very well behaved when I brought him to his new owner, so I think he'll be very happy and gets lots of cuddles. ^_^ I'm sad one of my babies is gone, but I know this wasn't the best place for him and it wasn't fair to keep him here when I can't give him all the love and attention he deserves, when I have eight other rats that need me as well.

I went a bit overboard making sure he was all set at his new home. XD I gave the new owner one of my Martin's r-680s (it was the girls' cage, but their new CN is on its way here), an unopened bag of Oxbow, some fleece, a water bottle, lots of treats, and lots of boxes and cardboard for him. lol. All completely free! He should be spoiled rotten by now.


----------



## RattieLover1331 (May 21, 2013)

Aww glad he found a home!
He's a cutie for sure


----------

